# [SOLVED] eclipse - blad podczas kompilacji

## soban_

Eclipse podczas kompilacji zwraca mi nastepujacy blad:

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge -v eclipse-sdk

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2  USE="-doc -java6" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2

 * eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.4.zip RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.jface/@dot/org/eclipse/jface/dialogs/images': Directory not empty                                  

 * Using: sun-jdk-1.6                                                                                                                                                                       

 * Checking for at least 512MBytes RAM ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Checking eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.4.zip's mtime...                                                                                                                              

>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...                                                                                                                                            

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.jface/@dot/org/eclipse/jface/dialogs/images': Directory not empty                                   

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                                                      

>>> Unpacking eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.4.zip to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work                                                                                   

 * Applying eclipse_build-libs.diff ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying eclipse_String.compareTo.diff ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying eclipse_buildfix-pde.diff ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying eclipse-libupdatebuild2.patch ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying eclipse-pde.build-add-package-build.patch ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

find: ftsfind.c:477: consider_visiting: Assertion `ent->fts_info == 11 || state.type != 0' failed.                                                                                           

rm: missing operand                                                                                                                                                                          

Try `rm --help' for more information.                                                                                                                                                        

find: ftsfind.c:477: consider_visiting: Assertion `ent->fts_info == 11 || state.type != 0' failed.                                                                                           

find: ftsfind.c:477: consider_visiting: Assertion `ent->fts_info == 11 || state.type != 0' failed.                                                                                           

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/temp/environment: line 4596: 10433 Aborted                 find "${S}" -type f -name '*.xml' -exec sed -r -e "s:(-encoding ISO-8859-1):\1 -nowarn:g" -e "s:(\"compilerArg\" value=\"):\1-nowarn :g" -e "s:(<property name=\"javacSource\" value=)\".*\":\1\"1.5\":g" -e "s:(<property name=\"javacTarget\" value=)\".*\":\1\"1.5\":g" -e "s:output=\".*(txt|log).*\"::g" -i {} \;                                                                                                                                                         

find: ftsfind.c:477: consider_visiting: Assertion `ent->fts_info == 11 || state.type != 0' failed.                                                                                           

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/temp/environment: line 4596: 10949 Aborted                 find "${S}" -type f -name "build.xml"                                                

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work                                                                                                                     

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work ...                                                                                                                

 * Using boot classpath /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/resources.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/rt.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/jce.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/charsets.jar                                                                                                                                                          

 * Using ecj-3.4 for compilation                                                                                                                                                             

 * Using following ANT_TASKS: ant-nodeps                                                                                                                                                     

     [echo] Deleting jars to recompile...                                                                                                                                                    

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/build.xml:220: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/build.xml:9: The following error occurred while executing this line:  

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/features/org.eclipse.sdk/build.xml:301: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/features/org.eclipse.sdk/build.xml:17: The following error occurred while executing this line: 

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/features/org.eclipse.platform/build.xml:821: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/features/org.eclipse.platform/build.xml:322: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/features/org.eclipse.help/build.xml:261: The following error occurred while executing this line:    

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/features/org.eclipse.help/build.xml:82: The following error occurred while executing this line:     

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/features/org.eclipse.rcp/build.xml:636: The following error occurred while executing this line:     

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/features/org.eclipse.rcp/build.xml:175: The following error occurred while executing this line:     

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.jface/build.xml:253: Unable to delete file /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/work/plugins/org.eclipse.jface/@dot/org/eclipse/jface/dialogs/images/mes                                                                                                                                                    

Total time: 6 seconds

 *                   

 * ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:                               

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4599:  Called eant '-q' '-Dnobootstrap=true' '-Dlibsconfig=true' '-Dbootclasspath=/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/resources.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/rt.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/jce.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/charsets.jar' '-DinstallOs=linux' '-DinstallWs=gtk' '-DinstallArch=x86_64' '-Djava5.home=/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15' '-Dgentoo.classpath=/usr/share/icu4j/lib/icu4j-charsets.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar:/usr/share/swt-3.4/lib/swt.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/icu4j/lib/icu4j.jar:/usr/share/lucene-1.9/lib/lucene.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-bootstrap.jar:/usr/share/lucene-analyzers-1.9/lib/lucene-analyzers.jar:/usr/share/junit-4/lib/junit.jar:/usr/share/tomcat-servlet-api-2.4/lib/jsp-api.jar:/usr/share/jsch/lib/jsch.jar:/usr/share/tomcat-servlet-api-2.4/lib/servlet-api.jar:/usr/share/ant-nodeps/lib/ant-nodeps.jar:/usr/share/cldc-api-1.1/lib/cldc-api.jar' '-Dgentoo.jars=/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging.jar,/usr/share/icu4j/lib/icu4j-charsets.jar,/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar,/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar,/usr/share/commons-el/lib/commons-el.jar,/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging-adapters.jar,/usr/share/icu4j/lib/icu4j.jar,/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-bootstrap.jar,/usr/share/tomcat-servlet-api-2.4/lib/jsp-api.jar,/usr/share/jsch/lib/jsch.jar,/usr/share/tomcat-servlet-api-2.4/lib/servlet-api.jar,/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging-api.jar'                                                                                                                                                                     

 *             environment, line 1050:  Called die                                                                                                                                           

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                             

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"                                                                                                                                         

 *  The die message:                                                                                                                                                                         

 *   eant failed                                                                                                                                                                             

 *                                                                                                                                                                                           

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                                                                        

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/temp/build.log'.                                                                                         

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/temp/environment'.                                                                                

 *                                                                                                                                                                                           

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:                                                                                                                    

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15"                                                                                                                        

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.6 -target 1.6" COMPILER="ecj-3.4"                                                                                                                                      

and of course, the output of emerge --info                                                                                                                                                   

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:                               

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4599:  Called eant '-q' '-Dnobootstrap=true' '-Dlibsconfig=true' '-Dbootclasspath=/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/resources.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/rt.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/jce.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15/jre/lib/charsets.jar' '-DinstallOs=linux' '-DinstallWs=gtk' '-DinstallArch=x86_64' '-Djava5.home=/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15' '-Dgentoo.classpath=/usr/share/icu4j/lib/icu4j-charsets.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar:/usr/share/swt-3.4/lib/swt.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/icu4j/lib/icu4j.jar:/usr/share/lucene-1.9/lib/lucene.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-bootstrap.jar:/usr/share/lucene-analyzers-1.9/lib/lucene-analyzers.jar:/usr/share/junit-4/lib/junit.jar:/usr/share/tomcat-servlet-api-2.4/lib/jsp-api.jar:/usr/share/jsch/lib/jsch.jar:/usr/share/tomcat-servlet-api-2.4/lib/servlet-api.jar:/usr/share/ant-nodeps/lib/ant-nodeps.jar:/usr/share/cldc-api-1.1/lib/cldc-api.jar' '-Dgentoo.jars=/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging.jar,/usr/share/icu4j/lib/icu4j-charsets.jar,/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar,/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar,/usr/share/commons-el/lib/commons-el.jar,/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging-adapters.jar,/usr/share/icu4j/lib/icu4j.jar,/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-bootstrap.jar,/usr/share/tomcat-servlet-api-2.4/lib/jsp-api.jar,/usr/share/jsch/lib/jsch.jar,/usr/share/tomcat-servlet-api-2.4/lib/servlet-api.jar,/usr/share/commons-logging/lib/commons-logging-api.jar'

 *             environment, line 1050:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   eant failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 *

```

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge --info                                                                                                                                                               

Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)                                                                                               

=================================================================                                                                                                                            

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7300_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                                                     

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Dec 2009 23:15:01 +0000                                                                                                                                           

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                                                                                                 

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                                                                                                               

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                                                                                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0                                                                                                                                                                   

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                                                                                                   

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2                                                                                                                                                                

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                                                                                                     

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64                                                                                                                                                              

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                                                                                                                        

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                                                                                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                                                                                                  

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                                                                                                  

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                                                                                                               

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                                                                                                                               

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                 

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"                                                                                                                             

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                                                  

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                                                                                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                             

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mssse3"                                                                                                                           

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                                                             

FEATURES="confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                     

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "                                                                                                                                            

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                                                           

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                                                         

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                                                                            

LINGUAS="pl"                                                                                                                                                                                 

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                                                                                                                                               

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                                                    

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                                                       

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                                                        

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 battery berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cdrom clacklib cli consolekit cpufreq cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dav dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdr dvdread embedded emboss encode extramodules extras fat flac fortran gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk h323 hal hddtemp iconv java jpeg kde kde4 keyboard laptop lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mouse mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg old-deamons opengl openmp opera pam pango pcre pdf perl php pmu png powerkadu pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection sandbox sdl see2 session sip spell spl sql sqlite srt sse sse2 sse2d ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads threadsX tiff truetype unicode unzip usb vorbis wav webkit wifi xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="dav modules_dav actions alias auth_basic auth_digest                  authn_anon authn_default authn_file authz_default                  authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache                  deflate dir disk_cache env expires file_cache filter                  headers ident include info log_config logio mem_cache                  mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status                  unique_id userdir vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
SoBaN-PC soban # java-config --list-available-vms

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      IcedTea6-bin 1.6.2 [icedtea6-bin]

2)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.22 [sun-jdk-1.5]

*)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.15 [sun-jdk-1.6]

VMs marked as Build Only may contain Security Vulnerabilities and/or be EOL.

Gentoo recommends not setting these VMs as either your System or User VM.

Please see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/java.xml#build-only for more information

```

Czy ktos wie co moze byc tego powodem?

Zrobilem upgrade world + depclean z revdep-rebuild jednak problem dalej istnieje, ma ktos jakies pomysly? Dodalem tez flage java6 jednak nic to nie dalo.

Troche pogooglowalem i sie udalo - http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Eclipse .

```
layman --fetch

layman --add java-overlay
```

Nastepnie wykonalem emerge -vq eclipse-sdk:

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge -avq =dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4.1

[ebuild     U ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0-r2 [1.6.0]            

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.22 [1.6.0.17] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jakarta-oro-2.0.8-r2  USE="-doc -examples -source"                             

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sat4j-core-2.0.1  USE="-doc -source"                                           

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/asm-3.1 [2.0-r1] USE="-doc -source"                                            

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.7.1                                                          

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.1                                                                

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.7.1                                                      

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-swing-1.7.1                                                                

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.1-r1                                                             

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.1                                                                 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.7.1                                                      

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.1                                                                 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jakarta-regexp-1.4-r1  USE="-doc -source"                                      

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdepend-2.9-r4  USE="-doc -source"                                             

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jaf-1.1.1  USE="-doc -source"                                              

[ebuild  N    ] java-virtuals/jaf-1.1-r1                                                                

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.15-r2  USE="-doc -javamail -jms -jmx -source"                        

[ebuild  NS   ] virtual/jdk-1.5.0-r2 [1.6.0]                                                            

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-cli-1.2  USE="-doc -source -test"                                      

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-collections-3.2.1  USE="-doc -source -test -test-framework"            

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-codec-1.3-r2  USE="-doc -source -test"                                 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-httpclient-3.1  USE="-doc -examples -source -test"                     

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-net-1.4.1-r1  USE="-doc -examples -source"                             

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sat4j-pseudo-2.0.1  USE="-doc -source"                                         

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.7.1                                                         

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.7.1                                                              

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.7.1                                                        

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.7.1                                                           

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.2  USE="-doc -source"                                         

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/commons-vfs-1.0  USE="-doc -source"                                            

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.1                                                          

[ebuild  N    ] java-virtuals/javamail-1.0-r1                                                           

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-javamail-1.7.1                                                             

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-ivy-2.0.0  USE="-doc -examples -source -test"                              

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-ivy-1.4.1  USE="-doc -examples -source -test"                              

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-contrib-1.0_beta3  USE="-doc -source"                                      

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jdbc-mysql-5.1.10  USE="-c3p0 -log4j -source"                                  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/jython-2.2.1-r1  USE="mysql readline -doc -examples -oracle -postgres -servletapi -source" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/bsf-2.4.0-r1  USE="python -doc -examples -javascript -source -tcl"                         

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.1-r1  USE="python -javascript -tcl"                                     

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/ant-1.7.1  USE="X antlr bcel bsf commonslogging commonsnet javamail jdepend jsch log4j oro regexp resolver -jai -jmf" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4.1  USE="java6 -doc -source" 
```

I posiadam wersje aktualnie 3.4.1 ktora sie bez zadnych problemow skompilowala.

----------

